# IUI Girls Turned IVF Part 35



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Lashings of    to each and everyone!

xx
H


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*THE IUI GIRLS TURNED IVF *  

*Special luv'n'hugs*

Julie - 
Rachel - 
Sarah - 
Aliday 
Struthie 
Liz 
Eire 
Mizz Gizz 
JessP 
CK6 
PetalB 

* IVF Graduates *      

Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz   
Candy - BFP Nov 04 Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz 
Megan35 - BFP Dec 04 Baby girl 15/09/05 
LoubyLou - Natural BFP Feb 05 Katie Rose born 19/10/05  
AussieMeg - BFP March 05 Connor & Rhauri born 26/10/05 2.73kg & 2.45kg   
Purpleal - BFP March 05 Tayla Rae born 28/10/05 7lb 6oz  
DebbieA - FET BFP with Twins !! April 05 - EDD 15/12/05   
Triciah - BFP April 04 - Shona born 6/12/05 6lbs 
Jellyhead - BFP with twins!! June 05 - EDD 19/01/06  
Welshy - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 05/02/06  
KarenC - BFP with twins!! June 05 - EDD 08/03/06  
KimE - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 24/02/06 
Fergie - BFP!!! July 05 -EDD 28/03/06  
Jane12 - BFP with twins!!! Sept 05 
Billie - Natural BFP Aug 05 - EDD 18/04/06 
Ajax - BFP with twins!!!Oct 05  
VIL - BPF Nov 05!!! Stay put little one(s)   
Cathy - BFP Nov 05!!! Stay put little one(s)   
Manda - BPF Dec 05!!! Stay put little one(s)   

*IVF Students *      

Holly - 2ww Testing 17 Dec   
Jodi - 2ww Testing 18 Dec   
Erika - Stimming Good luck this cycle 
JED- Downregging Good luck this cycle 

*IVF Recruits *  

Kelly - Starting ivf/egg share soon
Mez - On the waiting list
EmmaO - ICSI later this year 
mimhg (Michelle) - IVF appoint Nov 05
Almamay - IVF Sept 
Starr - Trying again in New Year
Murtle - Trying again in New Year
Aliso1 - !st ivf appointment 4th Nov
Jojo29 IVF appointment Sept
Sweet Kitty - IVF chat Oct
Angus - Trying again soon
Northern Sky - Starting ivf soon.
Catwoman - Trying again April 06
Shazia - egg share ivf starting soon
Moomin - starting soon

*Special babydust to the ladies taking some time out *

Bobble
Abby Carter
Sicknote
Nightnurse
Alessandra
Jessygirl
DebbieB
Linds
Vaso
Lilly
Chantelle


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Molly - I'm really sorry about your BFN.  I hope your time comes really soon.  

Holly - I've got everything crossed for you....

Kim - Good luck at court.

Julie - I think your EC is today.  Best of luck - I hope you get lots of lovely eggs.

Everyone else - I hope you're all okay and I'm thinking about you all loads.

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Heaps of luck for today Julie      

Jodi - I hope your chat with the family goes to plan. I think you will feel a lot better afterwards.  

Lily - I've sent you a pm about thyroid problems.  

Erica - Good luck with the scan sweetie.  

Holly   

Struthie - My sister lives down that way and when I rang her mid morning she didn't know a thing about it! She was sleeping off a hangover mind so I'll let her off. I hope you are not too affected by all that smoke - most worrying. Also hope you have an easier day at work today.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks Murtle,I hope its a quieter one too,I start work at 5pm so fingers crossed!

Victoria - is it your scan today? Good luck please let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Julie    good luck today xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Holly- how you feeling?? Climbing the walls no doubt. DH is desparate to meet you I think as i havnt stopped talking about you for the past few weeks!!!

Murtle- glad to have you back and so glad you had a great time xxx

Jodi- its so difficult isnt it. We all get to that stage at some point and it hurts so very much. sending you a big old  

Struthie- couldnt believe it when I saw the news yesterday. Glad you are ok- at least work will go quickly today  


Erica- good luck with the scan angel  

Hi Vil and Moosey, Candy, Molly and all you other lovlies xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

You're absolutely right Struthie. VIL & Moosey are having a scan today. Fingers crossed for you both


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Oooohh Good Luck Victoria and Jackie!!!  Sooooo thinking of you hunnies          

Manda - you're such a love    I'm sure your DH is gonna wonder what all the fuss was about    Not long to go for you sweetheart!!!!!!!!!!

Murtle - thanks for the list  

Just been thinking of Julie!  It'll be all over with now. Oooooohhhhhh!  

Erica - hi treacle tart!!  Hope everything is perfect today!!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning lovelies hope you all had a great weekend...............
Holly - Glad you are resting & that DH is looking after you so well. Thank you for your help, my stuff from Helios arrived this morning   I've been saying a prayer for you too hunny    everything crossed (except my legs as I've got a scan later   )
Lilly - Hi   how are you today?
Kelly -   for counselling meeting today.
Aliday - Hope you had a fab   
Candy - Your trip sounds great,   to J.
Murtle -  for the updated list & welcome back. Glad you had a great time in Vegas, it sounds amazing. Hope you finished your tree  & made a start on that shopping!
Julie -   buddy, my thoughts are with you today        hope you're feeling ok & that they harvest lots of nice juicy eggs. "See" you tomorrow   
Jilly - I'm impressed with the new ticker mate  what a clever girl you are. Hope you're not working too hard.   
Shazia -   as you start d/r Saturday & I hope Toby is better.
Cathy -  for the info on the warm tummy thing. When's your scan poppet? Bet you can't wait.
Catwoman - Blimey where have you been?   Nice to have you back & your few days away sounded lovely   what a fab DH.
Jodi -   I know just how you are feeling sweetheart & think you've made the right decision to tell your family. My sis announced she was pg with her 3rd just as I started IUI having been on Clomid for months. I then went on to have 3 failed IUI's whilst following her pg on an almost daily basis. Little Millie arrived in October & is gorgeous but the whole experience has been very hard to handle. But hey, this only makes us stronger.    for 18th.
Jo - Sorry d/r is kicking in, it's not the most pleasant experience is it? How come you only do it for a week? It's 2-3 at my clinic depending on how you respond. Thank goodness it is just a week for you   you'll feel much better soon. You're not going mad   sweetie, well no madder than the rest of us. I've got a scan today & ec Weds.
Kj - Day in court   poor you. Hope you're ok & that Steve & Max are continuing to improve   
Molly -     hope you're ok & feeling just a little better.
Manda - Lots & lots of     for Weds mate, I'll be thinking of you (well except for when I'm knocked out having my eggs collected   ) 
VIL & Moosey -   for your scan today.
 Moomin, Struthie, Starr, Eire, Caroline & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Bloody Hell Erika- i forgot to say good luck for ec      - can you forgive me?


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Don't be daft Manda   you've got far more important things on your mind.
I've got a scan in a bit as I had plenty of follies on Friday but they weren't quite big enough. The nurse said looking at my response when doing IUI she expected me to have ec Weds but it will be confirmed in a while. Fingers crossed      
I'll be thinking of you before & after my sleep on Weds hun, it's such a big day for you        
  
2ww nearly over, take care.

Erica.xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

ERIKA -Good luck for your scan later ...... hope all those follies have grown lots over the weekend.


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Ok dont shout at me but i tested early- Saturday infact and there was a very faint line, then i tested again yesterday and the line was much stronger then did a digital or 3 last night all said pregnant and then i've just done another and its a strong blue line.


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MANDA THIS IS FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS HUNNY

You are a very naughty girl but how big is your smile??

So excited for you and it looks like it's a huge BFP  alright!!!!!

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks Holly my friend-I'm sat here shaking and crying all at the same time!!!


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

OMG! Congratulations Manda & DH!
         
What a result - so pleased for you girl!  

Thinking of you Julie     and good luck for later on Erica    

Holly, Rachel and Jodi    

....and good luck for scan VIL & Moosey - sticky vibes....   

Good luck in court KJ - hope it goes okay hun.... 

Love to you all, Molly
x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Manda CONGRATULATIONS

       but worth it !

Moomin
xxxxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone


Manda - Hurray, hurray, hurray!!!!  That is fantastic news...     

A bit more good news is that I just had my seven week scan and there was one little baby with one big heartbeat!!!  Me and Moosey are really, really happy and know how very lucky we've been to even get this far.  I hope that Manda's news starts a run of BFPs.

With loads of love

Victoria
xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Victoria

That is fantastic news........... good luck for the remainder of your pregnancy.....

Moomin
xxxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

VIL and Moosey- That is such good news! Congratulations again  

Manda- Huge congratulations to you 

Erika- good luck with your scan  

Julie-Good luck for today  

Kim- good luck in court 

Hello to the rest to you   Sorry if I have forgotten anything important, my brain is like mush right now!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

OMG Manda
        
That is fantastic news, you & DH must be on     
Wishing you a very happy pregnancy & beyond, take care my lovely.
    for testing early but hey wouldn't we all   it don't make you a bad girl..........................just a  one!!

Love n   

Erica.xx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Thank you all so much   

Vil and Moosey- what a fab day for you both xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

VIL & Moosey
Great news that all was well with your scan, you must be thrilled
       
Wishing you a very happy & healthy pregnancy, take care & enjoy it.
Love and  

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Well ladies just got back from my appt & it's all good here   

I've got 12 follies, the biggest is now 22mm (it was 14.5 on Fri   ) so yet again I've done the last minute growth spurt. Makes all the pain & discomfort of the last week or so worthwhile now. I've also got some smaller ones which the doc said could well make the grade by the time I go in for ec on Weds    I've signed my forms, had my checks, have got to do my Pregnyl tonight  & am booked in for ec at 11.30 Weds.......................wohooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!

           

Erica.xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Yay Erica - a dozen eggs! 

Well done chick!   Looking great!

xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

ERIKA that is fab news.............. All the best for your E/C on Wednesday....


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

VIL & Moosey.    

Congrats on heartbeat!

Love Molly
x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I lovingly refer to them as "the dirty dozen" Molly
         
As long as none of them try to do "the great escape"   
Hope you're ok hun bun.

Erica.xx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

dirty dozen- well done you clever thing Erika xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

WOW,

Is all cracking off today!!!

MANDA-FNTASTIC NEWS HUNNY,YOU MUST BE OVER THE MOON        

VIL andmoosey-wel don onth scan  

Juie-thinking of you loads huny bun    

Erica-fantasic news on te dirty dozen,everything crossed this endfoe e/c on weds   

Strutie-flipin heck you must have had a weird day at work  hope its all ok there!!

Big hello to all I have missed,not got much time,got to go and pick Oli up from school in a mo,only just got back from counselling!!! Just glad its over,was a bit sureal,we know what that we want to donate eggs along with tx,but its annoying having to talk about it to a stranger  think it should be optional not compulsary seeing as it doesnt deem whether you are sane or whatever for donating.

Anyway you lot are my counsellers!!! 

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Kelly

Counseller Moomin is glad it all went well today..... is it just the one session that you have to have?


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Wow oh wow!  This day just keeps getting better!!

Victoria and Jackie - absolutely over the moon for you both!  How amazing to see the little heartbeat and know it's all real!!  Keep well and enjoy it all - just thrilled   

Erica!!!  Lovin the dirty dozen     Sooo thrilled that everything is just perfect for Wednesday.  We'll all be sending you a zillion happy orange thoughts so how could it possibly go wrong   

Julie - been thinking of you all day sweetheart!  Know there'll be good news from you tomorrow too and can't wait to hear  

Moomin - so pleased your Nan has come through for you with the IVF payment!!!  You must be so relieved and excited to know that you can do it without the financial strain 

Cathy - your scan this week too hunny!!!!  All going beautifully!  Hope you're not feeling too   today.... but it's such a good sign!!!!

Rachel - hunns all ok??  Sending you a ton of    

Kelly - great your appointment is over with   moving on now!!

Manda - still got my grin on and it's not budging!!!

Loves to all
H xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Holly

Both myself and DH were really worrying about the financing of it all, as we all know it ain't cheap!  And we are in the very lucky position that my grandmother is fairly wealthy! 

Hope you are keeping well, not long now until you test.          

Will be thinking of you on test day....

Loads of love to you

Moomin
xxxx

Right off to go and clean the kitchen and the oven.... got a sudden urge to clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

I keep pinching myself Holly, I cant believe this is happening. Even sis-in-law couldnt spoil it. When Dh asked her if she was going to congatulate him (they work together) she asked what for- even though she knew as F-I-L had told her already- and then told him to `f` off (excuse my french). Shes 26 yaers old.


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

What is wrong with people       she's obviously v v spoiled and can't bear you being the centre of attention!  Sad really and as they say, nasty people are the unhappiest of all.... You bask in the glory and enjoy the limelight girl - it's been a long time coming and you deserve it.

Moomin - I'm doing ok thank you   Your apptmt's not far off now and you know you can go into it wholeheartedly - yay!!

H xx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Crikey, just popped on to see how Julie and Erica had got on - and it seems that we've had a fantastic run of luck!
Erica - I laughed my socks off at your 'dirty dozen' and 'great escape' gag... but that's fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You've got off to a brilliant start, and I'm sending you tons of           for Wednesday.
Julie - thinking of you, hun - hoping everything went OK for you today  
Manda -               yee hah! Sounds like a BFP to me! 
VIL and Moosey -         what a brilliant early Xmas pressie that little heartbeat must have been!
Holly -       you carry on taking it easy, my girl! What day is testing day?
Moomin - fab news about your grandmother coming good in the end!
Everyone else: Cathy, Murtle, Jess, Jilly, Jodi (thinking of you and hope you're feeling better  ) Lovely Molly, Candy, Jo, Rachel and Kelly,   And hello to anyone I've forgotten...  
Not much to report here. I have another day's holiday today, so I've been doing some Xmas shopping with DH. Feeling a bit blue, as AF is due within the next couple of days... I can tell she's on her way, although we did try for a natural BFP this month. I know it's not over until the   sings, but I also know that with my history a natural BFP is pretty unlikely. Ah, well. Onward and upward, as they say.
Sending tons of luck, love and hugs to those who need it, and congratulations to those with BFPs/doubling HCG levels/little hearbeats. I think we might be on a roll, girls!
C xxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

to your extremely stupid, sad, insensitive bint of a S-I-L Manda.

Nothing hunny is going to take the edge of today, you tried so hard, waited so long & so deserve it.
      
Tell her to shove her head up her own   oh.........sounds like it's already there!! 

Erica.xx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

I agree Holly- I usually am nice to her to keep the peace, but now i'm just not interested. DH and I call her Veruca Salt from Charlie and Chocolate Factory


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Goodnight all, going home to kiss my wonderful DH. Hope Julie is ok, been thinking of her all day. Thanks again to you all. Holly, sleep tight only a few days to go


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Wow! Wow! Wow!

What a fantastic day!

CONGRATULATIONS MANDA    

Wishing you a very happyt and healthy pregnancy 

VIL & Moosey - fantastic news. I am so happy for you both. 

Erica - Congrats on the dirty dozen.                one for each of them for Wednesday.

Moomin -    to your gran coming through with the cash. She sounds great to me.

Julie - thinking of you. I hope it all went well today. 

Rachel, Holly and Jodi -                                                            

Thank heavens for internet shopping. Spent a fortune online today. Just hope it all arrives on time.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Just a quickie  

Katie had her first proper photos done last week 
Have popped a couple in the gallery 

Love to all
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ah lovely piccies Looby 

wow what a day on here....

Manda       for your BFP!!!! amazing news. i hope you are making a little super duper hat for bubs 

VIL and Moosey - - fab news on your lovely little heartbeat, what a great xmas pressie 

Erika - dirty dozen    for wednesday...

Julie - hoping it all went well today   

well my day in court thankfully only turned into half a day...the little b*ggers in question decided to plead guilty after all so we never went in at all  still had to sit in the room till midday mind you while they sorted it all out  the victims were very grateful i had come forward as nobody else in out street spoke out even tho plenty witnessed it (it was racial attack on their house) was nice to be appreciated even if i never had to do it in the end....
i made the most of the spare time and went xmas shopping, rather unsuccessfully tho...and now this eve i'm feeling really sick, think i'm gonna throw up at some point - it was after eating leftover bolognaise for a late lunch...am a bit owrried as dh is now eating it for his tea  tried to take my mind off it by coming on here but still feel rubbish...gonna go and lie down

laters bleurrrrgh

kj x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Looby - Katie is such a beautiful baby.  Those huge big eyes look all knowing too   Really love the black and white one with the tape measure!

KJ - oooh poor you feeling all queasy huns!  If it's not one thing it's another at the moment    Really pleased that court didn't go all day and big brownie points to you for coming forward!!  There's too much fear of recrimination these days and think you deserve a big pat on the back regardless    Hope DH survives dinner 

H xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

KJ - Hope you feel better soon .........


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Fan news all round today.

Manda Fab news  congratulations  now don't let the spoilt brat upset you. Enjoy every minute xx  

Victoria and Jackie, i'm so pleased that your scan went well and all's well. Been thinking of you as we prepare to go back to the Homerton. What's the new consultant like  PS love the ticker xxxx

Erika, go go the dirty dozen. Good luck for weds.

Julie hope e/c went well today and you're all tucked up waiting to go back and pick up your cargo.

Murtle glad you had a fab time. The upgrade sounded great. When do you go again ??

Looby... Katie is gorgeous, mind u we knew that already xxxx

Holly you must be going sit crazy, just a few more days. still go everything crossed for you. 

Jodi  don't let people get you down, i like to think that unless you've been down this if rocky road you have no way of understanding it xxxxxxx

Kel  counselling sounded a bit painful. Hopefully though you can now feel like it's real and you're on your way xx

KJ i've never been to court, all sounds a bit scary. Well done you though for standing up for people xxx Hope Steve and Max are still improving. How's the handsome Caleb ??   

Catwoman i know how you feel about the natural bfp. We've had a 'go' again this month, but i feel like you that it's unlikely. Oh well while there's no singing there's hope  

Candy, Glad J enjoyed his 1st Father Xmas experience. Your house must be very exciting this year xxxxxx

Rachel your experience sounds horrid. Holly's advice sounds good, do what you feel you want honey xx

Moomin glad your gran came round. I think that that generation find ff tx hard to deal with sometimes. Good Luckxx

Cathy glad you are keeping well..... when's your scan or have i missed it. Thinking of you xxxx

Ok brain dead now sorry to anyone i've missed

as fo me, spoke to the clinic and they want us to re do our blood tests so hiv test no 3 here we come. I'm so glad we don't have to pay. (yes i know how lucky we are!!)

My only worry is that the day 2 hormone test might clash with xmas so we might have to go to the appointment in jan and then do the bloods which will hold us up. We'll have to wait and see

Am feeling much better this week. I think one 'the date' has passes life became easier as i wasn't waiting anymore. Got loads on this week so busy busy

Love to everyone of you

Starr     xxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Ps KJ there's a really nasty bug doing the rounds. Sickness and really tired/lethargic. We've all had it at work and in the family.

The good news though is that it only lasts 12 to 24 hours

Hope you feel better soon honey xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Massive congrats to manda. WOW what a result. So happy for you          

Vil and Moosey well done on the heartbeat, now you can relax and enjoy.

Julie, hope all went really well, thinking of you hun   

Erika, hurrah!!!!!         

Sorry really quick post but STILL trying to get Toby to sleep, cold is much better thanks to all those who asked.

   to Catwoman, Molly, Holly, KJ, Kelly, Jodi, starr (glad you feeling better xx), Murtle, Looby (lovely pics btw), Rachel and cathy and anybody else I have forgotten...........


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Really quick post before post.

Manda, absolutely awesome news.  Congratulations!
Congratulations VIL and Moosey on the scan.

Julie, hope you're OK.
Jodi


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

HI there!
Wow, lots of good news!!!  CONGRATULATIONS MANDA!!!!!!        Fantastic news!!!!  

Vil & Moosey - also Congratulations on your scan - it must be a great relief to see that little heartbeat!  

Ericka - GOOD LUCK for EC tomorrow!!!  12 follies - wow!!!  

Julie - hope EC went well and that you are feeling ok.

Holly & Jodi - how are you guys going on the 2ww?  Are you being good and staying away from the pee sticks? (if so you have better willpower than me!)  

Jilly - hi babe!!!  So nice to see you popping on to say hello  

Hi to Murtle, Kelly, Starr, Candy, Rachel, Catwoman, Keemjay, Looby, Moomin...

Oh and I got it wrong too, I thought I stopped the downregging injections once I started the FSH ones but I found out last night that I've got to do both    Here I was looking forward to coming off them and hopefully getting my sanity back again for a while but oh no.  Oh well, I'll soldier on and be positive since there seems to be a spate of good news on here at the moment!  

Love Jo x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there

I only went away for 3 days, and so much has happened!  This is just a quickie as I have to go to work, but thought I had better say hello before anything else happens. 


manda - Such brilliant news.  I'm really happy for you and wish you all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months.

Jodi - Sorry you've been having a hard time.  I can't cope with family pregnancies at all - I think they are the hardest.  But. really hope this is your turn.     

Holly - Hope the 2 ww hasn't driven you   yet! Thinking of you and sending loads of      your way.

Julie - I hope EC went really well yesterday and that the little fellas are doing their business right now!

Erica - All sounds great.  Hope all is well for EC with you.

Hi KJ - Looking forward to Coldplay?  I am and although it's pretty bad timing for me (Weds is test day!) I guess it will either take my mind off things or be a celebration.  Either way I can see me crying loads to the slow songs!!


Not much to report from me.  Slowly going totally  , but just come back from a lovely weekend away in Scotland.  Mountains and lochs are very therapeutic.  A few rather AF like twinges, but just seeing if I can hold out for testing tomorrow.

love to everyone else not mentioned

Rachel xxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Julie - how on earth did that happen! At least all is not lost you still have at least four,I have read stories on here of ladies only getting one egg and being successful,do not give up yet young lady!

Will be back later xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Julie, don't give up hope honey. You can only put back 2 and only need 1 so all is not lost xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Manda how fabulous, I am over the moon for you both, how fab will Christmas be now !!

Vil & Moosey, glad the scan went well, congratulations again   

Kim, hope you are feeling better and well done you for being brave enough to speak out, glad you didn't have to though.

Julie I am so sorry to hear that as you had some real beautites, but thats not to say that those follies that had held on, didn't hold on for a reason  !!!! hoping with all my heart that get at least two embies, emember it only takes one x

Glad you are feeling stronger Starr, Murtle what a fab holiday any pics ?

J had me up every 1/2 hour last night, so I am very tired today, small price to pay I know   think he has another cold on way, kises to all x

Candy x


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning girls,
i haven't posted for a while, I'm sure you understand. 

Have just come back from Rome, my DH booked it as a birthday present, bless him and we are doing much better because of the break on our own.

Congrats to Manda for BFP and VIL and Moosey for uss.

Special thanks to Murtle ,Candy,Holly Catwoman and Erika for remembering me  .

 to Starr I know what a difficut time this is for you

Julie, thats a real  hope they all fertilise    

Good luck to all those on 2ww and testing soon

love ali xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Julie


Just wanted to say I really feel for you.  But please do not be despondent.  All is definitely not lost and I will be willing on the fab four to do the business.  And taking Holly as an example she had 2 fab embies from 4 (or poss 5) eggs, so there is still loads of hope.

  

Love Rachel


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Julie, you keep thinking positively. It will be ok, everyone has said it but you only need two. Thinking of you so much xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Lovely to hear from you aliday, glad you felt strong enough to post, what a fab DH you have ! Rome how romantic, hope that 2006 is a better year for you both


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh Julie- i'm devastated for you. You and Dp take care of each other. Love you xxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Julie


I'm so, so sorry.  I feel so gutted for you. Look after yourself and take care     



Rachel xxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Julie,

I am so sorry hunny,really was expecting good news for you,cant even begin to imagine how you are feeling right now,you know we are all here for you anytime    I was in   when I read your post,thinking of you so much        

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Erica,

All the luck in the world for tomorrow chick                              

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Julie

I am sat here with tears in my eyes for you       - I just can't imagine how you are feeling, but you know where we are if you need us.

Sending you loads of        

Take good care of yourself.

Lots of love

Katherine
xxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

Sorry I am doing losts of posts but my keyboard keeps freezing on me   

I also feel abit of a fraud moaning about me now-Cant stop thinking about Julie  so sorry but I need to vent,having one of those days

First of all af turned up yesterday   need to book a smaer in before we can go ahead with tx and guess what ??it falls on xmas    secondly I feel so sick its untrue (kj must have given it to me ) just spent £160 at asda and nearly passed out  then I noticed a fusty smell in the front room when I got back and guess what?? my f***ing base on my real xmas tree has leaked all over the carpet and all the pressies that were under it   so I have had to unwrap and save what I can  and I dont know what to do now,cant take the tree out the base cos all the decs will come off and it took 4 hours to do last week....blah blah blah

Just wanna scream and cry all day oh yeah and be sick 

Kelly

ps-rach      for testing

pps sorry for rambling


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - Sorry you are feeling Pants ....... sending lots of      to you.  I will be around most of the day if you want to have a good old chat/moan on MSN!

Take care

Katherine
xxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Just a quick one, as I'm at work and up to my neck in it.
Julie, I'm completely gutted for you. You must be feeling terrible. I just want you to know that I am thinking of you and wish with all my heart that there was something I could say to make you feel better.
With all my love,
Claire xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie
What can I say     
Absolutely gutted for you sweetheart. Have pm'd you.
  
Take care buddy.
Luv ya.

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

I don't understand why life is so cruel  

H xx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

What and up and down day I've had reading all the post.
Firstly....

Julie - I'm devastated for you - can't say any more than that.    I'll just tell you this - my friend had no eggs fertilise the first time she did IVf but now she has a beautiful daughter who was born in September following her second attempt. Keep the faith.  

Jo - are you sure its not all that Xmas shopping thats making you a grumpy pants!! You might feel differently once you start stimming cos you're hormones will be all over the place in a different way!

Jodi  - really pleased you're going to spill the beans - its such a big part of your life to keep to yourself. A bit of advice. Lay down some ground rules. I told everyone that I didn't want to be treated any differently and that I wasn't 'ill'. I didn't want news kept from me and I didn't want sympathy. I told them i was only telling them so that they could understand if sometimes i was a bit 'off'. You'll probably find that everyone thinks you're incredibly brave. I printed off the IVf beginners guide on the IVF thread and let people read it if they wanted to so they could know what we were going through. My lil sis (with her 2 children) told me she couldn't have gone through it - which just shows she could never understand the pain of IF. Good luck.

Kelly- go to bed and start again tomorrow!. Poor you.  

And now for the good news....


Manda -        Can you believe it yet? 

Holly - those niggly pains are just what I felt and at the same time and then nothing which is very disconcerting. This week will only get more   sorry! But Saturdays not far off.     Manda & I are waiting for you to join the club!

Vil & Moosey - fab news   You've had your   come early. Must be a lovely feeling!  

Erica - all the best for tomorrow    . Keep meaning to ask you - where are you in Birmingham? I lived in Solihull for years. Know Brum really well.

Rachel - thinking of you for testing    

OK - jelly heads back - can't remember any more news! A big   to all the sniffers, stabbers, waiters and bumps!

Cathy


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Holly C said:


> I don't understand why life is so cruel


Neither do I, Holly.

Julie - I am so very sorry for you. My heart goes out to you and DP. I wish there was something I could say to ease your pain.

All my love

Murtle
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh Julie- am so so sorry hunny         
we're here for you babe 

kj xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Julie,

I feel absolutely devastated for you, especially as everything was going so well and you looked after them so beautifully. Take as much time as you need sweetheart.

Loads of love

Shazia xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Oh Julie - I am so sorry for you and DH. 
You have had more than your share of bad luck sweetie. I want to scream and scream at the injustice of it all! 

Please don't give up hun. You got pregnant before and I bet your eggs are fine - just the timing was screwed up! I'm sure the best eggs were the ones that released early and those left behind were the slow starters. I hope your c/s can give you some answers and you can try again...

Hoping with all my heart you can pick yourself up from this darling. 

Thinking of you...
Love Molly
x


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

oh julie i am so so sorry to read your news ,i know how you are feeling because it happened to me you are not alone,i wish i could say something to make you feel better.thinking of you and your dh  loads.
luv petal b


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Julie,I am so sorry,this is just not fair,we're here when you are ready xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

GOOD LUCK TOMORROW ERIKA

Julie- I am so sorry to read what has happened, I am thinking of you 

Aliday- good to see you back 

Kellydallard- Sorry to see you are feeling unwell and cheesed off. I hope you have managed to save your gifts and are feeling a bit better now 

Holly- Same here! 

Well my day has also been pants! My car has failed its MOT and god only knows what it is going to cost to fix


----------



## jane12 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi all

Just wanted to say Hi to ********** so sorry to hear you and DP take care.

My thoughts are with you Julie you know where we are if you need us.

take care

Jane12


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Thought we could do something to cheer us all up !!!

So I have got my  into gear and booked the hotel for the meet 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,44092.0.html

Kelly


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Right ladies, just a brief catch up before I go   
I'm not back in work until next Monday so with no computer at home won't be logging on, however you will all be in my thoughts   
Julie -    I'll text you hunny. 
Murtle - Hope all that internet shopping arrives   
Looby - Fab photos, she's just perfect   
Kj - Hope you feel better soon   & good on you standing up & being counted.
Starr - Good to hear that you are feeling better &   for blood tests.
Molly -    hope you're ok.
Shazia -   I think d/r starts this weekend?
Holly -       for Satrurday, I'll be thinking of you & saying a prayer.
Rachel -     for tomorrow & I hope it's one hell of a celebration at the Coldplay concert.
Jodi -     for Sunday, I hope to come in to some good news next week.
Manda -      
Catwoman -  sweetie, hope you're ok.
Jilly -      hope you're not working too hard.
Candy - I hope J is ok   
Aliday - Rome sounded lovely what a fab DH   
Kelly - Hope the sickness has eased off   
Lilly - Hope you got the car sorted   
Cathy - Solihull, isn't Touchwood lovely   where in Brum do you know then?
Struthie & Moomin - Hello   hope you're ok.
Jo - I thought you were finishing the d/r drug early   but don't worry hunny you'll start to feel better once you start the FSH ones, I know I did.

Love & luck to all    

Erica.xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

GOOD LUCK FOR EC TOMORROW ERICA      

Sure is gonna be quiet without you honey!

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Erica sweetie - a real quickie as trying to catch you before you go....
 Good luck for tomorrow!  ...and with everything afterwards.

Hope you can let someone know how you've got on....the suspense will be killing us all here!
                               

Take it easy and loads of 

Molly


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

*Good Luck Erika*


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Molly are you getting my pms 
kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Julie ((((((((hugs)))))))))))) words fail me x

Good luck tomorrow Erika x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh Julie i'm so sorry honey. I think Holly summed it up....life is so unfair to the good people. Thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxx

Erika Good Luck for you 2morrow xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Rachel - Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Firstly - Julie - I'm so sorry.  There is nothing any of us can say to make you feel better but just know that we are all thinking of you.   

Rachel - GOOD LUCK FOR TESTING TODAY!!!!!

Ericka - GOOD LUCK FOR EC TODAY!!!!

Hi to everyone else.

Love Jo x


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

just wanted to pop on to wish ericka good luck and rachel     

luv petal b


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Good luck Erica! Will be rooting for you!        
Rachel - all the best for testing today  
Julie - If you're looking in, I'm sending you tons of love         
Holly - You're also very much in my thoughts. Keeping everything crossed for you.
Well, AF has just appeared, so no natural BFP for me this month (not that I ever thought it was likely). 
Lots of love to you all,
C xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Good Luck Rachel


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi All!

I was so shocked by Julie's news yesterday that I couldn't muster up the positives required to post.  Julie - you're so much in my thoughts and everyone's and we are all praying that there will be a silver lining somewhere in this horrible blackness 

Rachel - been thinking of you all morning and hope there will be some happy news from you darlin    

Catwoman - sorry to hear that your natural miracle didn't happen this month.  Still hold onto the hope tho.... stranger things have happened and you can never say never  

KJ - how's your new job sweets?

Molly - how are you doing sunshine?  You're always in my thoughts too.

Manda - are you going to do another test today?  It's all a forgone conclusion tho, just a formality really to keep the paper work right    Shining light of hope!

Kelly  thanks so much for organising the meet again.  Brilliant to have done it yesterday to help us all focus on something 

Lilly - horrible day you had yesterday.  Just infuriating to get that kind of news so close to Christmas.  Really hope it won't be expensive to fix  

Erica - as you know we're all sending you a gazillion     for today!!!  We'll miss you until Monday!

Cathy - once again, thank you so much for your encouraging words yesterday and today   I'm feeling so much calmer today as a result.

Struthie - hope you're ok and the smoke has pretty much cleared from your area now.  Can't believe the devastation.

Chilly today - brrr!  Anyone know if we are in for a white Christmas?  The forecasters don't appear to want to commit themselves    DH has Christmas drinks on tonight and tomorrow night which he felt he should attend as it's the last opportunity he will get to see friends before we head home.  Fortunately he's not staying out late but it's still going to be a couple of long and lonely evenings without him with testing only a few days away.....  Anyway as I said, I'm feeling calmer today so I'm going to remain that way!!

Loves to you all
H xxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Rachel


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Julie, just to let you know that I'm thinking about you and sending loads of hugs your way.

Holly, I hope you're not getting too bored.  Keeping everything crossed for Saturday.

Rachel, really hoping for some good news        

KJ, I hope Max and Steve are still improving and the new job is going well.

Erica, I really hope the EC goes well.        

Cathy, I hope all is going well.        

Catwoman, I'm really sorry you didn't get your natural miracle.  Everything is crossed that you may still get one.      

Manda, have you made it official?  It's such great news, I know we all love hearing about BFP's, it keeps everyone inspired.

Jo, I hope you're OK.  How's the down-regging going?  Over yet?  Are you anywhere near Cronulla? I hope not.  stay well.

As for me.  I am exhausted after the hell weekend on-call.  Unfortunately I have had spotting on and off for a couple of days, so am pretty sure it's all over for me again.  I will still have the blood test on Sunday because I have to test my Progesterone level.
Funny enough, I just feel relieved that the rest of my family knows now.  Not too worried about a BFN, even though I'm sure it will hit hard soon.
Love Jodi

I hope you're all well.  Keep warm.  It's not warm here either, just in case you were curious.  Coldest start to summer in 45 years.  It's definitely not freezing though.


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello again, gorgeous ones!
Julie… you are very much in my thoughts. If you're looking in, remember – we love you!
Jodi – spotting doesn't mean it's all over... it could be implantation spotting! Keeping everything crossed for you.
Rachel – Are you OK, hunny? Any news?
Soooooooo hoping everything went well with Erica today...
Holly – my DH is off for his party tonight, so I will be lonely, too. I'm likely to be working late, but will log on when I get home – probably about 8pm. We can keep each other company!!! I hate being on my own in the evening, great big wuss that I am.
Big hellos to everyone else!
I'm fine about AF arriving – not least because our GP today agreed to do most of our immune testing for us on the NHS... which will mean saving most of the £1,200 it would have cost us to have the blood tests done privately! Hurrah! I don't know what I'm more afraid of: the tests showing a problem, or not showing a problem at all. Either way, I'll feel better equipped for IVF the next time round.
Must go, as Big Boss is lurking.
Love you all,
C xxxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi girls


No good news from me I'm afraid.  A very definite negative.  I'm feeling strangely okay about it at the moment, but that may yet change!

Thanks so much for thinking of me though and all your best wishes.  It really helps.  I think I am going to have some time out for a while though and just try to be normal.  

So anyway, I'm pinning my hopes on some better news for you other IUI/IVF girls.  

Jodi - Thinking of you and really hope it isn't all over yet.    

Holly - Hope you're okay and hanging on in there.  It IS going to be good news!!    

Erica - Lots of luck for today and the rest of the week

Julie - Hope you are okay.  I've been thinking of you and what an awful few days it has been.  Look after yourself.


Hi to everyone else

Love Rachel xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi guys 

Holly - yes the smoke has cleared overhead,ds went back to school today too,hope you are foing ok,not long now!

Julie - I hope you are ok,you know we are here for you xxx

Manda - congratulations!

Rachel - I'm so sorry,it doesn't get any easier xxx

Must dash off to pick up the dogs from the groomers!
Love to all xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon my lovlies,

Well I have had my day pretty much taken over by the xmas tree base flooding my front room,carpet specialist cant come till tomorrow so my mum(bless her)has helped me shift my xmas tree (which is luckily still alive) and all my front room furniture so we can pull the carpet and underlay back to try and dry it all out,I have taken loads of photies to show the manager at the garden centre,so he WILL    pay for the carpet man to treat,clean and dry the carpet   so thats about it from me!!!!

Julie-you are still very much in my thoughts  

Rachel-I am so sorry that nothing posotive came out of the terrible time you have had lately,thinking of you loads

Jodi-it aint over yet huuny  

Holly-        

Huge hello to everyone-must go and move the heater around to dry more of the carpet 

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Rachel
What can I say. I'm so very sorry hunny, my thoughts & wishes are with you.
  
No it doesn't get easier, this journey only gets harder. You take all the time out you need, relax & be looked after & pampered, you really deserve it.
Take care & you know where we are if & when you want us.
Love and   

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Erica,

Am I going mad Whens your e/c today 

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I've just popped into my sisters on the way home.  for your messages of support I really appreciate them   I'm very sore, I feel worse than I thought I would but hey ho it's worth it.

I got 16 eggs     I can't believe it, I'm very chuffed & feel quite proud of myself    

Right, going home to bed now.

       for Holly & Jodi at the weekend, I'll be thinking of you.

Love &    to all you other fab ladies.

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Erika

Glad it all went well for you today.... have been thinking of you all day.  Good luck for the transfer    

Lots of love

Moomin
xxxxx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Rachel - so sorry it didn't work out for you. We're all here for you when you want us.  

I know others have said it, but when you feel up to it you should certainly have a strong chat with your clinic. I think you were treated dreadfully.

Cathy


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Erica - 16 eggs - amazing.   No wonder your pants felt heavy!

Rest up now and prepare for the return to the mother ship!

Cathy


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

WELL DONE ERICA ON YOUR FAB 16 EGGS 

                                                

sMELLY kELLY X


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Rachel- Sorry to hear your news


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Erika- Well bloody done!!!!!!!!!!!!!
16 eggs, how great is that 
Keeping my fingers crossed for a fert rate just as good


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

julie my love, you're being so very brave...you two just look after yourselves and snuggle up tight together. it has been one helluva year for you and you have come through it all so far and will come through again....like you say, you just need some time. thinking of you loads   

kj x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Julie so great to hear from you. I think you are incredibly brave and deserve so much more    

Erika you go girl, bloody good result. Heaps of     for e/t.

Kelly, absolute bummer about the tree, hope none of the pressies were ruined and you get the compensation you deserve.

Holly and Jodi      sweethearts    

Rachel Really sorry to hear your news sweet, its been a really crappy cycle this one hasn't it.   

Catwoman    to you.

Huge love to all you other lovlies.

Countdown is on for me    not entirely sure whether I am excited or not  

XXX


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

wow Erika - thats the spectacular sixteen then  well done girl 

Rachel - sorry to hear your news sweets...enjoy Cold Play tonight, dont wear them out for us 

kelly -   at the tree drama, hope its all sorted soon..

Holly - sending                   and of course a tank full of  your way...

well i think I've kicked this bug...have felt really lousy since monday, very washed out indeed. never was sick but guts have been churning away. been xmas shopping today, all i bought was the xmas radio times, oh dear, still have a long way to go! Just cant get up any ideas for anyone - my bro is having a dustpan and brush - how imaginative  (he did ask for it!)  oh and we bought a bin for the kitchen which the dog has worked out how to open already  
off to my new job tomoz and then going to Cold Play in the eve  been a while since we went to a concert.... 
cant remember who asked but steve and Max are doing ok - max's arm is still not right, he's seeing all sorts of specialists about it...but otherwise he's ok. steve's just doing plenty of laying around, had his HUGE staples out on mon and all is healing well...we would have visited this week but didnt want to give him any bugs so we've kept away 

right must go and eat some dinner, have hardly eaten anything for 2 days and feel quite hungry now!

kj x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

keemjay- Good luck with your new job


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Rachel - I am so sorry to hear your news. Sending lots of   your way.

Erica - 16 eggies!!! Fantastic. Fingers crossed for good news today  

Julie   Thinking of you sweetheart.

KJ - Good luck with the new job buddy  

Jodi & Holly             

Lilly - only 10 more days to go!  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Morning lovely ones!

Julie - as the others have said, you are incredibly brave and a true inspiration for us all when going through such a difficult dark time. Hoping so much for a big bright light to shine in that dark place you're both in ^cuddle^

Shazia - it's almost time!!!

Jodi - how are you today lovely? Hope spotting is all for a good reason . Sending a whole heap of    to Aussie!!

Jo - shopping sorted and have you started the new drugs?

Rachel - hope last night helped you a bit to take yourself out of yourself for a while. You're very much in my thoughts 

Hi Petal 

Cathy - is it scan day today or tomorrow

KJ - good luck with new job today!!

Kelly - really hope the carpet is sorted sharpish!!

Erica - as you know, willing all those lovely little embies to be all up close and personal with DF's swimmers. Thinking of you and can't wait to hear how things have gone when you are back 

Catwoman - thanks for pm 

Molly - you too lovely 

All ok at the Hollyhouse, countdown is on and frantic knicker checking in progress! Holding it together with the help of you lovely lot!!

xxx's to all and a new home too!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,44207.0.html

H xx


----------

